# How Do I Remove The Rad Support In A 90 240sx???



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

I need the rad support off this junked 240 and I spent an hour trying to figure out how to remove it. I took off the lights, radiator and fan guard, bumper, and bumper support beam. Im about to just go in there with a saws-all and cut away then weld it to my 240. Someone help me!


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> I need the rad support off this junked 240 and I spent an hour trying to figure out how to remove it. I took off the lights, radiator and fan guard, bumper, and bumper support beam. Im about to just go in there with a saws-all and cut away then weld it to my 240. Someone help me!


the radiator support is welded on to the car.

Get a drill and drill out EVERY SINGLE spot weld on the radiator support and then it will come off.

I think the fenders need to come off also....I think they overlap on the top.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Yea the fenders were attatched by some glue/putty stuff that we broke off with a screw driver. Thanks for the help.


----------

